# [EVDL] Shaft tolerance for taperlock hub



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My motor seems to have a metric shaft (i.e. 26 mm), which is not 1". It's
close though. The actual shaft measures 1.020". Does anyone know if I can
use a 1" taperlock hub on a shaft that is 0.020" oversized? I cannot find
a 26 mm taperlock anywhere, so I assume (I am reaching here) that people
use the 1" one for their 26 mm shaft. Turning it down to 1.000" is really
not an option for me.

Thanks,

Steve
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111228/135b615e/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve, dont use a taperlock hub. Bad decision as most production hub
manufacturers on the market no longer offer taperlock for EV conversion. Ask
CANEV. They can be a real problem over time and have no benefit over a
collar hub.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Shaft-tolerance-for-taperlock-hub-tp4240367p4240526.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Steve,

The taper lock bushing which I have in stock for 1.25 inch shaft reads 1.23 
inch relax and I can spread it with the calipers to 1.27 inch. This is a 
Dodge Power Transmission taper lock bushing that reads 0.02 inch under and 
over.

The taper lock motor coupler from for my GE-11 motor which has a 1.3125 inch 
shaft reads 1.3080 inch relax and I can spread it with calipers to 1.3150 
inch. This one is made by Electro Auto which is reads 0.0045 under and 
0.0025 over.

These taper lock bushings are steel type, not cast type which could break if 
you close them too much.

Here is a tech line for the commercial taper locks specifications:

1-800-333-1650

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steve Powers" <[email protected]>
To: "ev" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, December 28, 2011 9:36 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Shaft tolerance for taperlock hub


> My motor seems to have a metric shaft (i.e. 26 mm), which is not 1". It's
> close though. The actual shaft measures 1.020". Does anyone know if I 
> can
> use a 1" taperlock hub on a shaft that is 0.020" oversized? I cannot find
> a 26 mm taperlock anywhere, so I assume (I am reaching here) that people
> use the 1" one for their 26 mm shaft. Turning it down to 1.000" is really
> not an option for me.
>
> Thanks,
>
> Steve
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111228/135b615e/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

20 thou is a proper interference fit - too much. The easier option will be to bore out the 1 inch taper to suit. I'm surprised your shaft is 26mm... are you sure it's 26mm? MW

Sent from my iPad



> Steve Powers <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > My motor seems to have a metric shaft (i.e. 26 mm), which is not 1". It's
> > close though. The actual shaft measures 1.020". Does anyone know if I can
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with Lee. I've had zero trouble with taperlock hubs. Zero. I 
have run them at insane torque and insane speeds on race machines for years.

Manufacturers don't run them because they cost significantly more 
than a plain hub.

Bill D.



> Lee Hart wrote:
> >On 12/28/2011 11:34 AM, Cruisin wrote:
> > > Steve, dont use a taperlock hub. Bad decision as most production hub
> > > manufacturers on the market no longer offer taperlock for EV
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mike. Nice to here your still out there!
You have us beat by a year as we have been building adapters for only 21 
years and are well behind your thousands with only about 1400 in service.
We always used a mix of bored and taper lock hubs depending on the 
vehicle. For the first 10 years we were almost exclusively taper lock 
hubs but then the customer base sort of changed from the "back yard 
mechanics" to a less mechanical customer and we started to have problems 
with the taper locks when the customer did not pull up the bolts evenly 
and would end up with a bit of a vibration. We switch to the bored hubs 
and that problem went away.
I think both designs work very well as long as they are properly 
installed, we just found less problems with the bored hubs. These are 
not to be confused with the old style set screw hubs that used the 
setscrews to hold the hub in the correct location on the shaft. Those 
were a real problem and are what gave that style hub a bad name.
Out of the 93 adapters currently in stock only 3 are still taper lock.

Best of the new year to you and the crew at EA!

BFN
Randy
Who are these "most production hub manufacturers"? I've been doing it 
for conversions longer than any of them - 22 yrs., since I bought the 
adapter business from John Wasylina. In that time, I have sold thousands 
of these, and I have well over a hundred different patterns,. I have 
NEVER had one fail. I have a car sitting in my yard right now with a 
taperlock that has been in service 20 years. I have, however, sold quite 
a few hubs to people whose set screw hubs from other suppliers had 
failed. I have also noticed that no one else builds taperlocks that look 
like mine, so maybe THEIR kind has problems. The taperlock hub is the 
standard in industrial high rpm, high torque applications. Mike Brown 
Electro Automotive, POB 1113, Felton, CA 95018-1113 Phone 831-429-1989 
http://www.electroauto.com email [email protected] Electric Car 
Conversion Kits * Components * Books * Videos * Since 1979 
_______________________________________________ | Moratorium on drag 
racing discussion is in effect. | Please take those discussions 
elsewhere. Thanks. | | REPLYING: address your message to 
[email protected] only. | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be 
rejected. | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub | 
OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/ | CONFIGURE: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-- 
Randy Holmquist

Canadian Electric Vehicles Ltd

250-954-2230

http://www.canev.com/

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

